# Social Security Packet



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

I just got the packet from SS about the daily living questionaire. How am I supposed to fill all that out? Plus there is one in there for someone else to fill out about me. It is overwhelming. What I think is the hardest is that every day is different. I do get some good parts of days occasionally, it just is not consistant. Would it be a bad idea for me to make an appt withthem and have them help me? Or is that a sure failure having the ones that are trying to turn me down help me?Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.love Diane Hope all of you a "good" day.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Have you contacted an attorney yet? If you have, make an appointment with him/her to help you fill out this form. If you don't, I would suggest contacting one, as this form is crucial to your case. If you decide to try filling it out on your own (which is REALLY hard, since we have so much trouble with cognitive dysfunction) then fill it out to pertain to how you feel on your worst day, but without exaggerating. Get someone who either lives with you, or knows you VERY well to fill out the other one. Or, talk to your attorney about that one too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Mrsmason,The attorneys for SS I called said they don't get involved until it is turned down.I think I will see about what Jeff has to say. I have been having trouble getting around on hugs lately.Thank you for responing.love Diane


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Filling out the form is not the primary reason you need to find a S.S. attorney. You need one because a huge percentage of cases that are filed without an attorney are turned down. I don't know if there's something incestuous about the way the system is set up, but that's the bottom line.My attorney didn't do anything that I hadn't already done on my own with equal competence. I think they just prefer NOT dealing with people representing themselves.


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

actually most first time applications are automatically turned down. I received disability without a lawyer.tom


----------

